# What's a Healthy Diet? Don't Ask Your Doctor, Here's Why!



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2017)

*What's a Healthy Diet? Don't Ask Your Doctor, Here's Why!*

https://youtu.be/QdUL6Rjr5pY


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow! You have explained in details about healthy diet it's great, I have my own diet plan for my daily workout routine like early in the morning i like to drink fruit juices before start my workout and after my workout, i like to have healthy breakfast and I use supplements which has good results.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 4, 2017)

Great Reasons! I appreciate this clip. Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Dec 4, 2017)

Lots of truth there!


----------



## botamico (Dec 6, 2017)

Mediterranean diets I heard was the best way to go.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 12, 2017)

botamico said:


> Mediterranean diets I heard was the best way to go.


Yes, you are right bro. I heard the same thing!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 12, 2017)

Prince said:


> *What's a Healthy Diet? Don't Ask Your Doctor, Here's Why!*
> 
> https://youtu.be/QdUL6Rjr5pY



*Physician Are Arrogant Morons*

I optimistically rated them above Idiot and Imbecile which have lower IQ.  Thus, I was generous in my assessment.

Physicians believe are omniscient.  The are experts in nutrition, pharmacology, exercise physiology, physical therapy and probably believe they are master car mechanics.

*Education*

At best they had around 6 hours of education in nutrition and pharmacology.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 12, 2017)

botamico said:


> Mediterranean diets I heard was the best way to go.



*Various Good Diets*

The Mediterranean Diet is a good diet but it not the only good diet on the planet.

*What You Heard*

...this means you and Derek don't really know.  You knowledge is based on one sentence that you read or a passing comment that you heard on the news or from gym rat.

Your knowledge based rivals a physicians. 

As saying goes, "No one ever got dumbber from reading".  So, read the ressearch.

Secondly, to truely have a better practical understanding of anything, you need to practice it.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 13, 2017)

I have shared those reasons with my cousin. He still satisfied!


----------



## pharmascience1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Pharmascience Health Gainer for Weight gain
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit
..............................................................
Pharmascience ? The Indian Ayurveda


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,
We all probably know that a Mediterranean diet incorporates the normal healthy living habits of individuals from countries bordering the sea. That's why it depends and Mediterranean cuisine varies by region. 
However, is basically supported vegetables, fruits, beans, whole grains, oil, and fish.
It has been related to a stronger quality of life and a healthier heart, as well as a physiological state, smart weight management.
Regards


----------



## botamico (Jan 17, 2018)

It is well known that the Mediterranean diet is healthy. Yes Kenny Croxdale, it's not the only diet, I never said it was the only good diet, and by the way, I didn't just hear it from some gym rat. Hell, I don't socialize at the gym at all. I do a lot of research. No matter where you heard it, Derek heard it, or where I heard it, everything is hearsay whether it's from one source or 30 different sources. There is no code of ethics I follow like physicians, no one size fits all. When I made the comment, I was in the beginning of practicing the Mediterranean diet. It's working out for me, but I should put a disclaimer after my comment saying "Results may vary, talk to Kenny Croxdale to get final approval."


----------



## botamico (Jan 17, 2018)

The Mediterranean Diet is a good diet but it not the only good diet on the planet.

You agreed with the Mediterranean diet being healthy, then the next sentence later said Derek and I didn't know what we're talking about. Very weird.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2018)

botamico said:


> ...it's not the only diet, I never said it was the only good diet, ...




*Mediterranean diets I heard was the best way to go.* Your post #5.

"The Best" is a trite, hyperbolic statement.  If something really was "The Best", no other diet /would/should ever be considered.  Why accept second best or lower?

"I heard" means you are taking someone else's perspective; since you don't have much of any knowledge or practical experience. 



botamico said:


> When I made the comment, I was in the beginning of practicing the Mediterranean diet.



Good, you gaining some practical experience.  



botamico said:


> I should put a disclaimer after my comment saying "Results may vary, talk to Kenny Croxdale to get final approval."



No, it only applies to you and Derek.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2018)

botamico said:


> The Mediterranean Diet is a good diet but it not the only good diet on the planet.
> 
> You agreed with the Mediterranean diet being healthy, then the next sentence later said Derek and I didn't know what we're talking about. Very weird.



The Mediterranean is Diet is a healthy. 

You and Derek are parrots.  

Do more homework.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## botamico (Jan 18, 2018)

We are all learning, so to insult someone for learning something in a different way is crazy.  Everything is someone else's perspective, even if you read it 100 times in 100 different sources or if it came from self proclaimed expert. I heard from various sources, read countless articles, and I'm implementing it. It's working out for me. I'm still learning just like you and everyone else are still learning. Calling me a parrot; I would be a bad parrot because I don't talk much. 

Disclaimer: Individual results may vary.


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

If you read my bio and see what my profession is,  you'll understand why the Mediterranean diet works for me.  I'm here to learn and share information.  One thing about me is I won't tell someone to try something that I wouldn't do. Doing your homework is research, trial and error.


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

I forgot to put my disclaimer at the bottom.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2018)

botamico said:


> The Mediterranean Diet is a good diet but it not the only good diet on the planet.



It looks like a popular "QUOTE". I am in agreement with this "QUOTE".


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2018)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> The Mediterranean is Diet is a healthy.
> 
> Do more homework.



Kenny Croxdale, Bro, you have won the discussion. I know, you are doing a lot of research always. I am still learning and want to learn more from here and from you too. Love to see that, you are explaining every part of this discussion as much as possible. Love you, Bro/Boss.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2018)

botamico said:


> Disclaimer: Individual results may vary.


Yes,  Individual results may vary.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2018)

botamico said:


> I forgot to put my disclaimer at the bottom.


.........A wise person and good too.


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 12, 2018)

Makes sense, really....


----------

